# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Пожертвую комплект из мриданги, флейты и фисгармони!!

## Valentin Dolgov

Приветствую!!

Передаю мридангу, флейту и фисгармонь при условии, что заберёте комплектом!!

----------


## Valentin Dolgov

Тема закрыта!!

----------

